# 17yo teen looking for feedback + critics



## SweDiesel16 (Sep 23, 2011)

hey guys just some pics to get some feedback....


----------



## SweDiesel16 (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Good going bud!

Not natty though?


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

what is that lump on your right shoulder in the first pic:confused1:


----------



## SweDiesel16 (Sep 23, 2011)

theres no lump its just probably the pic which looks like a bone popping out


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

You look like you enjoy the juice, how long you been training?


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

SouthPaw said:


> You look like you enjoy the juice, how long you been training?


"enjoy the juice" love it! Haha


----------



## SweDiesel16 (Sep 23, 2011)

I have been training in GYM for about 5 months now...


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Looking stacked mate, keep it up.


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

SweDiesel16 said:


> I have been training in GYM for about 5 months now...


You must tell me the secret, good going for 5 months!


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

good traps


----------



## j11hnb (Dec 2, 2010)

not remind anyone of the thread that linked the bodybuilding.com

sure this is a tarp


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

j11hnb said:


> not remind anyone of the thread that linked the bodybuilding.com
> 
> sure this is a tarp


..?


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

J11hnb... Lol it does a bit, definately has the same potential, photoshoppers at the ready! :innocent:


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

cellaratt said:


> ..?


x2 ??


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

asc said:


> x2 ??


Yeah come on... share x x


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Yeah come on... share x x







http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=614033&page=1


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

looking good for 17 mate , keep up the good work !!!


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Looking well pal, Nice bulk to you, Maybe cut up a little to show some definition off but other than that, spot on pal.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

looking good mate, You have POTENTIAL !!!!

Whys the camera so high !


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Looking good mate, only, it looks like your missing something....... A shiny gay vest


----------



## SweDiesel16 (Sep 23, 2011)

thanks guys for the positive feedback... Im not cutting untill I reach the size Im happy with.. at the moment im no where near where I want to be so untill Ill reach that size im not cutting....


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

SweDiesel16 said:


> thanks guys for the positive feedback... Im not cutting untill I reach the size Im happy with.. at the moment im no where near where I want to be so untill Ill reach that size im not cutting....


what size you wanna get to fella


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Asouf said:


> http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=614033&page=1


omg thats brilliant  

is the guy still a member of bb.com?? x x


----------



## SweDiesel16 (Sep 23, 2011)

BBK said:


> what size you wanna get to fella


 100+kg and look like a monster thats my goal , im not lifting for the girls like most other teenagers im here to become an ANIMAL....


----------



## SweDiesel16 (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

SweDiesel16 said:


> 100+kg and look like a monster thats my goal , im not lifting for the girls like most other teenagers im here to become an ANIMAL....


Best answer ever!!!!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

SweDiesel16 said:


> 100+kg and look like a monster thats my goal , im not lifting for the girls like most other teenagers im here to become an ANIMAL....


Fair play to you mate for your attitude and for putting up pics. Go forth and mutate!


----------



## LQQK (Dec 9, 2011)

Asouf said:


> http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=614033&page=1


I guess I will start


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

SweDiesel16 said:


> View attachment 70362


Sick pose :laugh:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Not having this sh!t

I'll be at my desk in half hour with an itchy neg finger if this sh!t still makes no sense

Training 5 months my ass


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Breda said:


> Not having this sh!t
> 
> I'll be at my desk in half hour with an itchy neg finger if this sh!t still makes no sense
> 
> Training 5 months my ass


JELLY BRAH !!!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

This thread annoys me.


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Diggy diggy where art thou diggy with his photoshopping skills..?:laugh:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> JELLY BRAH !!!


No


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

This is from uk muscles photoshopper, rep him in the vest thread...


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

17 and 5 months in the gym, you may well just be a genetic freek.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

If only he put as much effort into his Christmas decorations...


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

View attachment 70368


Give it another 5 months fella and ya never know huh....


----------



## SweDiesel16 (Sep 23, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> 17 and 5 months in the gym, you may well just be a genetic freek.


 thank you it means alot


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

SweDiesel16 said:


> thank you it means alot


Dont listen to these cnuts lol! :lol:

There just jelous they didnt look like that after 5 months of training and at 17 years of age!!

To be fair pal some still dont :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ok if this is for real then fair play you've done a good job :thumbup1:

What was your physique like before you started training cos those arent 5 month old traps


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Breda said:


> Ok if this is for real then fair play you've done a good job :thumbup1:
> 
> What was your physique like before you started training cos those arent 5 month old traps


Stop trying to get training tips from a 17 year old you perv :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

IMO, the front pic looks to be photoshopped, the back pic has no tattoo on the upper arm, and the side pics makes him look about 2 stone lighter than the other pics.

Other than that I'm sure it's all legit.


----------



## SweDiesel16 (Sep 23, 2011)

Breda said:


> Ok if this is for real then fair play you've done a good job :thumbup1:
> 
> What was your physique like before you started training cos those arent 5 month old traps


 thank you.... Before I started I think I had ok traps , I think mostly because I might be "big bonned" But I didnt have size on me... Now everyday I learn new Things about this "animal lifestyle" like 3 months ago I didnt think Diet was important but I learnt my mistake and Now IM GAINING....


----------



## SweDiesel16 (Sep 23, 2011)

Dux said:


> IMO, the front pic looks to be photoshopped, the back pic has no tattoo on the upper arm, and the side pics makes him look about 2 stone lighter than the other pics.
> 
> Other than that I'm sure it's all legit.


I can promiss you these aint photoshopped , Firstly I dont know how to use it and secondaly I never had photoshop....


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

SweDiesel16 said:


> thank you.... Before I started I think I had ok traps , I think mostly because I might be "big bonned" But I didnt have size on me... Now everyday I learn new Things about this "animal lifestyle" like 3 months ago I didnt think Diet was important but I learnt my mistake and Now IM GAINING....


You're 17 mate you've got a lot to learn and a lot of growin to do

Enjoy your reps


----------



## SweDiesel16 (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

SweDiesel16 said:


> View attachment 70374


Now thats a better pic, you look good for your age pal!

You looking into strongman training etc or compounds?


----------



## SweDiesel16 (Sep 23, 2011)

will-uk said:


> Now thats a better pic, you look good for your age pal!
> 
> You looking into strongman training etc or compounds?


My main goal is to become a bodybuilder and compete.... but I also like the aspects of a strongman, but at the moment im training compounds


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

SweDiesel16 said:


> View attachment 70362


you look really furious here! x x


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> you look really furious here! x x


pervert


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Looking big mate

best gains I ever made at that age enjoy it as body has loads of growth


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

what the hell is a tarp?


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

Impressive stuff!


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

I look forward to seeing you on stage in a few years time..

you are a VERY impressive size for only 5 months training! your genetics have people questioning whether pics of you have been photoshoped! take it as a compliment.

have you got a log on here?


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

dannyiron said:


> have you got a log on


I know you've complimented him mate and he's a good size but that's a bit personal :whistling:


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

SweDiesel16, people keep asking if you use AAS and I think you do but are you going to admit it coz it looks like you keep avoiding the question so do you or don't you ?

Either way you do look good a must say

keep it up kid


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Tasty said:


> I know you've complimented him mate and he's a good size but that's a bit personal :whistling:


haha! ...

yes.


----------



## SweDiesel16 (Sep 23, 2011)

dannyiron said:


> I look forward to seeing you on stage in a few years time..
> 
> you are a VERY impressive size for only 5 months training! your genetics have people questioning whether pics of you have been photoshoped! take it as a compliment.
> 
> have you got a log on here?


 Thank you...I hope this too , only time will tell....But one thing I can tell you right here right now is I will follow my dream and theres nobody else who can can stop me....I have an image in my head, you can say its a destination and my journey has begun.......


----------



## Gator (Apr 10, 2011)

So you on the gear then or what?


----------



## SweDiesel16 (Sep 23, 2011)

1010AD said:


> SweDiesel16, people keep asking if you use AAS and I think you do but are you going to admit it coz it looks like you keep avoiding the question so do you or don't you ?
> 
> Either way you do look good a must say
> 
> keep it up kid


I think I answered this before? im natty...


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Please say you're on gear, there are alot of insecure people on here and would be really gutted if you were to say you are natural.

Ego's a biitch.... :lol:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Anyway he's 17 with his hormones peaking naturally he might aswell be on gear so to speak


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Please say you're on gear, there are alot of insecure people on here and would be really gutted if you were to say you are natural.
> 
> Ego's a biitch.... :lol:





SweDiesel16 said:


> I think I answered this before? im natty...





Readyandwaiting said:


> Anyway he's 17 with his hormones peaking naturally he might aswell be on gear so to speak


I am gutted for this reason ^^^^ god I wish I was 17 again, when I was that age all I had was booze & women No gym a few weights here and there and no knowledge


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Imo if you're set on competing the sooner you start using gear the better

You will do it eventually so may as well start sooner rather them later unless you plan on competing natty


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Breda said:


> unless you plan on competing natty


Oi don't insult the lad we only just met him!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Tasty:2711311 said:


> Oi don't insult the lad we only just met him!


I insulted him a few pages back mate... Threatened to neg the cnut n all lol


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

There was a lad I used to train with who's younger bro was an absolute beast, a lot more bf but he looked like something off a monster munch packet!

Some people are just built differently.

I hope you haven't neglected your legs though mate


----------



## lsgmuscle (Dec 24, 2011)

Looking in good shape but youve got to have been training longer surely?


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Surely if you're posting pictures you will to start state, weather you've used gear or not, (it does have a slight difference  )


----------



## SweDiesel16 (Sep 23, 2011)

thanks guys for the positive feedback


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

if your not on it, get on it! then youll be the monster you wanna be!

(disclaimer - if it goes badly wrong dont blame me lmao)


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Legs?

Looking real good for your age... 5months training though? Seems unreal (take that as a compliment)

Were you into sport before, rugby maybe?

Any 'before' pics so to speak mate? Would just like to see how you were before you started to see what progress you've made, you probably havent made that much difference and was already genetically or w/e you want to call it in good shape..


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

I think you lay it down on stage before you step on.

Least that's what i've heard.



offo said:


> what the hell is a tarp?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Dazzza said:


> I think you lay it down on stage before you step on.
> 
> Least that's what i've heard.


a poo?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

how tall are you bud?

i have never EVER seen a 17 year old look as big as you before....i am finding it hard to believe when you say you are natty...no one is going to tell you off for taking gear mate, we arnt your parents you can tell us the truth

you look awesome mate.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> a poo?


From the diuretics perhaps, or they're using way too much pro tan.


----------



## SweDiesel16 (Sep 23, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> Legs?
> 
> Looking real good for your age... 5months training though? Seems unreal (take that as a compliment)
> 
> ...


to be honest I didnt realise how much legs are important in competitions until not so long ago.... i have been hiting them hard the last few months so this is how they look now


----------



## SweDiesel16 (Sep 23, 2011)

cas said:


> how tall are you bud?
> 
> i have never EVER seen a 17 year old look as big as you before....i am finding it hard to believe when you say you are natty...no one is going to tell you off for taking gear mate, we arnt your parents you can tell us the truth
> 
> you look awesome mate.


thanks, as I said earlier I am natty... Im 6" and by the way all these pics are cold and without a pump...


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

SweDiesel16 said:


> thanks, as I said earlier I am natty... Im 6" and by the way all these pics are cold and without a pump...


damn you, just admit your a dirty little roider, it would make me feel much better haha


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

If you do gear or not that is seriously fawkin impressive mate.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> If you do gear or not that is seriously fawkin impressive mate.


to be fair mate, i think its impressive either way. there are a fair few people on here using steroids and some dont look anything like this little fella (myself included)


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Thats what i was trying to say ya nob  Jokes :thumb:


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Thats what i was trying to say ya nob  Jokes :thumb:


lol epic


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2011)

Tasty said:


> I know you've complimented him mate and he's a good size but that's a bit personal :whistling:


lmao


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Its Epic time !


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Pack of lies IMO.

Traps like that don't from "natty hormonal peaks" FPMSL


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

I agree, he has a fullness which only normally comes with maturity or gear, I find it hard to swallow that in 5 months natty he has a thickness that most can only dream of


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Well if the boy uses AAS or not its still great going, as it show that he knows more what he`s doing then most 17 year olds.


----------



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

Careful guys, this guy could be on...creatine! Dirty roider :lol:


----------



## SweDiesel16 (Sep 23, 2011)

thanks again for the positive feedback....


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

And to all the negative feedback...


----------



## h901 (Jul 4, 2010)

Hmm....i'm sure this guy has been posting on bb.com with a slightly different story!


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

h901 said:


> Hmm....i'm sure this guy has been posting on bb.com with a slightly different story!


Link??


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

h901 said:


> Hmm....i'm sure this guy has been posting on bb.com with a slightly different story!


its all coming out now, has someone been telling porkies?


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

I still think its impressive at 17 gear or not for him! I'm 16 and theres no way ill have traps like that by the time im 17:no: Unless I joined the dark side very young haha :tt2:


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

KI3RAN said:


> I still think its impressive at 17 gear or not for him! I'm 16 and theres no way ill have traps like that by the time im 17:no: Unless I joined the dark side very young haha :tt2:


Or maybe he's not 17?


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dux said:


> Or maybe he's not 17?


Why would he lie about his age?


----------



## SweDiesel16 (Sep 23, 2011)

haha and the negative feedback which I dont mind it makes me even better.....Im 17 and im not lying....I guess you wont believe me even more when I come back in few months.


----------



## SweDiesel16 (Sep 23, 2011)

SouthPaw said:


> And to all the negative feedback...
> View attachment 70487


ok I get you know how to use photoshop....


----------



## SweDiesel16 (Sep 23, 2011)

KI3RAN said:


> I still think its impressive at 17 gear or not for him! I'm 16 and theres no way ill have traps like that by the time im 17:no: Unless I joined the dark side very young haha :tt2:


bro train very hard , eat right , sleep right and repeat once you know your giving your best and it is the best you can possibly do then you will achieve....


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Single bed, pictures of bodybuilders on ya wall.... Tinsel round ya mirror??????? :wub:


----------



## SweDiesel16 (Sep 23, 2011)

it is christmas after all haha


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

Is this going to end in a no muscle thread once the truth is found out? If your for real good man!


----------



## SweDiesel16 (Sep 23, 2011)

vduboli said:


> Is this going to end in a no muscle thread once the truth is found out? If your for real good man!


what truth are you looking for ? yes I do have a BB.com account and I post there since jan. you can search me there if you dont believe what im saying its swe16....As I said before im training around 5 months in GYM now... I did have dumbells at home around march but you can call that training , I only did arms with it like once a week....


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

SweDiesel16 said:


> what truth are you looking for ? yes I do have a BB.com account and I post there since jan. you can search me there if you dont believe what im saying its swe16....As I said before im training around 5 months in GYM now... I did have dumbells at home around march but you can call that training , I only did arms with it like once a week....


Sorry there was a thread here a while back where a guy said he got a brand new Audi but it ended up he didn't actually have one even though he put up pictures etc...if you really are that size good on you! A lot of people including myself would love to get to your size!


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

NoAudi!! :001_tt2:


----------



## SweDiesel16 (Sep 23, 2011)

vduboli said:


> Sorry there was a thread here a while back where a guy said he got a brand new Audi but it ended up he didn't actually have one even though he put up pictures etc...if you really are that size good on you! A lot of people including myself would love to get to your size!


 thanks bro I appreciate it , I wouldnt lie I made this thread to get feedback and critics about myself not someone else....


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

What's your measurements bud?


----------



## SweDiesel16 (Sep 23, 2011)

cas said:


> What's your measurements bud?


My arms are 17" pumped and forearms are 14" if I remember right.... But other parts not so sure I did remember my chest was pretty big when I measured


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Those measurements at 17 years old with only 5 months training!

So you managed to get bigger arms than most people on here with only 20 arm workouts? Natty?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

cas said:


> Those measurements at 17 years old with only 5 months training!
> 
> So you managed to get bigger arms than most people on here with only 20 arm workouts? Natty?


after reading this im going to go cry into my 15.5 inch arms 

however i have only been training 2 months... oh wait years..


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

SweDiesel16 said:


> thanks bro I appreciate it , I wouldnt lie I made this thread to get feedback and critics about myself not someone else....


Easiest way to prove its you, a decent photo of you with your ID showing your D.O.B and todays newspaper..

as for the gear...good luck on that one :confused1:


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

emeritus said:


> Easiest way to prove its you, a decent photo of you with your ID sgowing your D.O.B and todays newspaper..


Sat in an Audi


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

I really don't believe that with in 20 workouts you have managed to gain that amount of size


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Here it goes again, wait for someone to look at the last time noaudi commented and the 1st time this lad commented and the conspiracy theory will be started.......


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

cas said:


> I really don't believe that with in 20 workouts you have managed to gain that amount of size


100 workouts based on 4 week months and 5 workouts a week :lol:


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

Interesting...

http://www.youtube.com/user/SweDiesel16?feature=mhee


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

can you jelous f*ckers cut OP some slack,

this is me 6 weeks ago cos that how i roll



and this is me now after some turkey and alot of graftin



now what? say suttin!!!

i wish a motherf*cker would!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Asouf said:


> Interesting...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/SweDiesel16?feature=mhee


interesting for a video uploaded 3 months ago...


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't know why someone would so young lie about how long they've been training and about gear usage... :blink: Even if that was a year on gear i'd be impressed...


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

SouthPaw said:


> I don't know why someone would so young lie about how long they've been training and about gear usage... :blink: Even if that was a year on gear i'd be impressed...


Lol what?

There was a lad on here a few months ago who posted up a couple of photos of him and his mate looking real cut bragging on how he done it all natty, then someone done some digging and found out they were juicing, and he was putting down people that were on gear.

I agree, as have a few others that even if he is on gear that he has made some impressive gains! But I would challenge any newbie kid/trainer to get 17 inch guns in just 5 months


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

SouthPaw said:


> I don't know why someone would so young lie about how long they've been training and about gear usage... :blink: Even if that was a year on gear i'd be impressed...


x2. Even if he is lieing still impressive for a 17 yr old. Unless he is lieing about age


----------



## SweDiesel16 (Sep 23, 2011)

Im not lying check the videos on youtube... As for arms I cant say I got them in 5 months because I did have dumbells at home before that so again my arms did not come in 5 months.....but what I do remember is that before I joined GYM my arms were I think 14" or 14,5" inches and after 5 months they are 17" and it was all natty! I guess it was noob gains and hard work....


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

If you are lying then you are probably a social deviant that masturbates over star trek.

Although if you are telling the truth, then you are receiving the ultimate compliment. That being people struggling to believe your progress, it is that good.

Well done


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Shady45 said:


> If you are lying then you are probably a social deviant that masturbates over star trek.
> 
> Although if you are telling the truth, then you are receiving the ultimate compliment. That being people struggling to believe your progress, it is that good.
> 
> Well done


I bate over star trek, some of those alien birds are fit


----------



## antbig1234 (Nov 27, 2011)

photoshop:thumb:


----------



## SweDiesel16 (Sep 23, 2011)

its not photoshop....


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Man ur still at it????!


----------



## SweDiesel16 (Sep 23, 2011)

http://http://www.youtube.com/user/SweDiesel16?feature=mhee#p/a/u/0/QEYoD3ZIwFs

http://www.youtube.com/user/SweDiesel16?feature=mhee#p/a/u/0/QEYoD3ZIwFs

new video 17yo posing


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

how tall are you for 209lbs?

i would say natural, cause im 6ft been juicing and im 210 and look alot bigger.

so i would defo say natural! good work so far, but your 17 and i think i saw a tattoo, naughty!!!!!!!


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

SweDiesel16 said:


> http://http://www.youtube.com/user/SweDiesel16?feature=mhee#p/a/u/0/QEYoD3ZIwFs
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/SweDiesel16?feature=mhee#p/a/u/0/QEYoD3ZIwFs
> 
> new video 17yo posing


You remind me of a young Loius Walsh/Raoul Moat


----------



## adii-taff (Jun 22, 2011)

3 inches on ur arms in 5 months natty? i doubt you would put that on in 5 months goin on aas?


----------



## SweDiesel16 (Sep 23, 2011)

tprice said:


> how tall are you for 209lbs?
> 
> i would say natural, cause im 6ft been juicing and im 210 and look alot bigger.
> 
> so i would defo say natural! good work so far, but your 17 and i think i saw a tattoo, naughty!!!!!!!


im 6" and thanks I have still a long road ahead me just thought i would show you lot my new video


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

your bones must be heavier than mine then lol!

stop fcukin about though man, just get on the bloody juice and get massive!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

looking awesome mate keep it up are u lifting heavy...


----------



## SweDiesel16 (Sep 23, 2011)

broch316 said:


> looking awesome mate keep it up are u lifting heavy...


 thanks I appreciate it , ill be back bigger in the next video


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

u gonna juice in the future

or you gonna be a gay natural


----------



## SweDiesel16 (Sep 23, 2011)

tprice said:


> u gonna juice in the future
> 
> or you gonna be a gay natural


 at the moment im growing natty and will continue to do so


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

not forever though!


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

tprice said:


> u gonna juice in the future
> 
> or you gonna be a gay natural


 natty aint gay mate its the real deal lol


----------



## beebs316 (Jan 5, 2012)

tprice said:


> u gonna juice in the future
> 
> or you gonna be a gay natural


If he has made gains like he says natty he has no reason to be pumping his body full of gear, with his genetics he will be a beast even staying natty, everyone is way to keen to start jacking up, he is 17, ridiculous to be staring that **** now


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

beebs316 said:


> If he has made gains like he says natty he has no reason to be pumping his body full of gear, with his genetics he will be a beast even staying natty, everyone is way to keen to start jacking up, he is 17, ridiculous to be staring that **** now


being new to the forum mate you are obviously yet to pick up on the joking and messing around that goes on.

it wasnt really a serious post mate! i was only having a laugh i think he is doing well at his age.

and as for be a beast - well thats all down to ones opinion!


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Cant you feel the hate and jelousy.All these resentful comments and snipes.Fact is yes you can make the progress this lad has made, in a short period of time.Irespective of all the drug accusations,the OP has pretty good genes.Its evident from his back shot.His lats have low insertions. almost into his waist.Therefore they have potential for width/thickness, which translates to size.His traps have obviously benefitted too.I cant see his arms clearly enough to comment there, but if his back potential,is in line with the rest of his musculature, then

he will do well.

For all those who want someone to blame for not making similar progress in 5 months, or 5 years , dont vilify or blame the OP blame your parents, for not giving you the right genes.

Personally Id take umbridge from all the accusations of lying, however, take solice in the fact thats its only born from frustration and jelously.Keep training OP.


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

KI3RAN said:


> Why would he lie about his age?


why would anyone lie about just buying an audi?


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

Toby1 said:


> *Aaaw, I was hoping for a pic of a 17yr old chic *
> 
> Looking good though mate. Natural?


i dont think i would have put it quite like you did bro! especially when the hair on your chest is older than 17yrs pmsl!!!

but yes i was majorly dissapointed after i opened the thread and some guy with a fat neck was looking at me :beer:


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

broch316 said:


> natty aint gay mate its the real deal lol


obviously...your gay :001_tt2:

joke


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

Good gains.


----------



## SweDiesel16 (Sep 23, 2011)

George91 said:


> Good gains.


 thank you


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

my guess is you're polish?


----------



## SweDiesel16 (Sep 23, 2011)

Dan1234 said:


> my guess is you're polish?


 no but good guess bro...


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Whats your diet and training like?


----------



## SweDiesel16 (Sep 23, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/user/SweDiesel16?feature=mhee#p/a/u/0/BEq56pzGIF0

new video..


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

cas said:


> Lol what?
> 
> There was a lad on here a few months ago who posted up a couple of photos of him and his mate looking real cut bragging on how he done it all natty, then someone done some digging and found out they were juicing, and he was putting down people that were on gear.


yeah, there was also a lad on here who claimed to have a audi s5... :whislting:

dont believe everything you read


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

emeritus said:


> Easiest way to prove its you, a decent photo of you with your ID showing your D.O.B and todays newspaper..
> 
> as for the gear...good luck on that one :confused1:


And your account number and sort code


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/117449-17-year-old-bodybuilder.html

i think thats the real him


----------



## SweDiesel16 (Sep 23, 2011)

monsterballs said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/117449-17-year-old-bodybuilder.html
> 
> i think thats the real him


No , im not lying either.... I have no reason to lie


----------



## SweDiesel16 (Sep 23, 2011)

bump


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

SweDiesel16 said:


> bump


what's the bump for .


----------



## SweDiesel16 (Sep 23, 2011)

IronDan said:


> He wants more attention :whistling:


or more feedback


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2012)

How much more feedback do you want?

I have to disagree with all this shyte about you been amazing for 17. I know alot of young lads at rugby who are bigger than you, but you've got the attention you wanted now, let the thread die


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

What do you want us to say? Feedback..? I mean you are on form already to building a great physique just gotta lose a bit of body fat to that that definition really show through.

Keep training hard until at least 21 before considering gear IMO.

I'm 22 and although plateaus were hit every so often etc.... the muscle will change with age regardless of steroid usage. Even I have noticed more of a dense/thicker look from my teens up until now it just gets better with time.

That muscle maturity is a gradual process and guy's often peak in their mid to late 30's but some carry on well into their 40's etc...


----------



## SweDiesel16 (Sep 23, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> How much more feedback do you want?
> 
> I have to disagree with all this shyte about you been amazing for 17. I know alot of young lads at rugby who are bigger than you, but you've got the attention you wanted now, let the thread die


ok , I just wanted to get feedback on my new video see what you all think


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

SweDiesel16 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/SweDiesel16?feature=mhee#p/a/u/0/BEq56pzGIF0
> 
> new video..


A well endowed young man aren't we especially that shot of you in the boxer short developing into quite the gentleman :drool: JK

LMAO! :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Readyandwaiting said:


> A well endowed young man aren't we especially that shot of you in the boxer short developing into quite the gentleman :drool: JK
> 
> LMAO! :lol:


And you wondered if i was comin onto you!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> A well endowed young man aren't we especially that shot of you in the boxer short developing into quite the gentleman :drool: JK
> 
> LMAO! :lol:


 :nono:


----------



## SweDiesel16 (Sep 23, 2011)

hey  bros just made a new video to show my latest progress

http://www.youtube.com/user/SweDiesel16?feature=mhee#p/a/u/0/Hku7prgbupw


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Got the same attitude as me, good to see in a teen for a change.

Most people have the ambition of getting ripped or lose a bit of fat on here with no intention of bodybuilding in their future. Good shape man.


----------



## SweDiesel16 (Sep 23, 2011)

JoePro said:


> Got the same attitude as me, good to see in a teen for a change.
> 
> Most people have the ambition of getting ripped or lose a bit of fat on here with no intention of bodybuilding in their future. Good shape man.


thank you bro


----------



## SweDiesel16 (Sep 23, 2011)

SweDiesel16 said:


> thank you bro


 anymore opinions on new video?


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Did you say at the beggining your natty? I did read this at first but havent kept up


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Lookin great fella!


----------



## SweDiesel16 (Sep 23, 2011)

jaycue2u said:


> Did you say at the beggining your natty? I did read this at first but havent kept up


yeah im natty...


----------



## SweDiesel16 (Sep 23, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Lookin great fella!


thank you bro appreciate it


----------



## SweDiesel16 (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## SweDiesel16 (Sep 23, 2011)

new pic


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

A little bit of advice for you, and I'm not trying to be a pr1ck but you look like you are on the cusp of getting fat buddy...

Take it from me its easier to adjust now then what it will be in 6 months time when you wasn't to cut up.

Other than that it looks like the going is good


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

SweDiesel16 said:


> hey bros just made a new video to show my latest progress
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/SweDiesel16?feature=mhee#p/a/u/0/Hku7prgbupw


Whats the deal with these videos :lol: if I saw you lifting a sleeve and recording in my gym id break ya phone

Look like you're doing well for a 17yo mate you look kinda similar to some of the young lads in my gyms with big traps and puffy faces/watery arms and they're all munching dbols and pro hormones...just sayin


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Whats the deal with these videos :lol: if I saw you lifting a sleeve and recording in my gym id break ya phone
> 
> Look like you're doing well for a 17yo mate you look kinda similar to some of the young lads in my gyms with big traps and puffy faces/watery arms and they're all munching dbols and pro hormones...just sayin


Hes got oxyrgr8 syndrome


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Whats the deal with these videos :lol: if I saw you lifting a sleeve and recording in my gym id break ya phone


 :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

im sure this lads been kicking about for ages, hes been 17 for about 2 years now :lol:

oh and natty of course...


----------



## SweDiesel16 (Sep 23, 2011)

new video some benching


----------



## SweDiesel16 (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## SweDiesel16 (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

SweDiesel16 said:


>


what goes on in your mind when you were making that video?

no offence but youve dirty bulked and just gone fat tbh wether it be natural or assited you need to lose that bf!!!!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Arms and Traps covered in fat bro cant see them


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Gyno? or fat? lean up mate, you will look bigger for it.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

SweDiesel16 said:


>


No doubt you're a beast and pretty strong.

But f*ck me you've got some man tits.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

He wants to be an animal though. You don't get to be an animal by dieting every few months.

Good 5 years of bulking, then cut


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> He wants to be an animal though. You don't get to be an animal by dieting every few months.
> 
> Good 5 years of bulking, then cut


Bit of a gyno look for a natty though?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

TECH said:


> Bit of a gyno look for a natty though?


Nah. Just fat.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Nah. Just fat.


Either way he'd look much better if he lost a bit. You can have all the muscles in the world but covered in high body fat your hard work has gone to waste. Not knocking the guy he's obviously worked hard and built himself up very well.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Nah. Just fat.


Either way he'd look much better if he lost a bit. You can have all the muscles in the world but covered in high body fat your hard work has gone to waste. Not knocking the guy he's obviously worked hard and built himself up very well.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

The problem with losing it natty is that he will lose a lot of that hard-earned muscle.

Then he'll have to bulk again. What's the point ?


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Is that not how most do it? Bulk and cut, bulk and cut. If he's put that much size on natty he's obviously genetically very lucky, he shouldn't have too much problem retaining most of the muscle.


----------



## SweDiesel16 (Sep 23, 2011)

Im cutting currently and losing bf... Its going well so far. As I said before ill post pics when im done cutting and prove people wrong.thanks for feedback


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

SweDiesel16 said:


> Im cutting currently and losing bf... Its going well so far. As I said before ill post pics when im done cutting and prove people wrong.thanks for feedback


You gonna use dat CREATINE for your cut bro?

Or is the DBOL bring swapped for ANAVAR/winstrol?


----------

